# What is the orchestra composed of in 'For Crying Out Loud' - Meat Loaf



## Okey dokey (Aug 5, 2017)

I would like to know exactly what I would need to recreate this kind of musical part. Thanks.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The New York Philharmonic played on this record - I'd expect they used a romantic or late romantic line-up (link).


----------

